# 2015-2016 salt pricing



## grf_1000

Anyone else getting bulk salt pricing yet in Michigan? I have a couple back and seem to be all over the place. Seem to average close to still 85/ton


----------



## MikeinMilwaukee

Just got my quote last week! $65 per ton delivered!!! Was $130 last year and $71 the year prior!!


----------



## masalt

What part of MI? Is that picked up or delivered?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Send those prices this way. Cheapest I've found so far is 105 delivered.


----------



## grf_1000

prices i'me getting back are 62-70 picked up plain white road salt.


----------



## kevinboucher

*Salt pricing in southern michigan*

I have been getting verbal quotes for between $60-$65 per ton.


----------



## DaninMadison

Does anyone have any contact info for Bulk Rock Salt at the port of Milwaukee? I've talked to Morton and Cargill, and both said they are not taking on new customers.


----------



## fireside

No salt pricing as of today at the GT in CT. They claim maybe next couple of weeks. Last year at this time it was bought and delivery was setup already. Ps they have a huge pile of bright white salt again. I hope it's not from the same place as last year!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Locked in this afternoon at 90 per ton delivered. 80%/120% contract.


----------



## Broncslefty7

where is the place to get salt in CT the cheapest i have found is 125 delivered.


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7;2014860 said:


> where is the place to get salt in CT the cheapest i have found is 125 delivered.


Gateway terminal in the port of new haven. They have no prices as of the other day.


----------



## Jack Hammer

$100 per ton in Pittsburgh last winter. Curious to see where we stand this year.


----------



## NaturesEnemy1

Locked in at $109


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NaturesEnemy1;2015049 said:


> Locked in at $109


Ouch........


----------



## 98Chevy2500

$72 picked up... $80 delivered


----------



## dodgegmc1213

I just got quoted today of $132.50 delivered...damn! Waiting on other quote but said their pricing should be finalized in 2 weeks


----------



## FISHERBOY

maybe $80-$90 here in my area picked up.


----------



## robber27

$90 a ton strait rock salt delivered NE Iowa, cheapest I've found, roughly $8 a bag if bought by the pallet for the non bulk guys


----------



## ProEnterprises

Has anyone gotten a salt price out of Gateway in CT?


----------



## fireside

ProEnterprises;2017372 said:


> Has anyone gotten a salt price out of Gateway in CT?


Nothing yet firm!!! I'm going to stop by in the morning to see but most years not into September or October


----------



## John_DeereGreen

dodgegmc1213;2017234 said:


> I just got quoted today of $132.50 delivered...damn! Waiting on other quote but said their pricing should be finalized in 2 weeks


Wow. And I thought 90 was high.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

John_DeereGreen;2017422 said:


> Wow. And I thought 90 was high.


I would take 90 all day..last year we was buying from a local dealer, only when we needed it, he doesn't sell bulk truck loads, but he was I believe 164 for treated salt, he went up to around 180 towards the end of the season, he was around 85 for treated sand/salt mix


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;2017422 said:


> Wow. And I thought 90 was high.


It is....lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;2017434 said:


> It is....lol


I wish I could have found something better. Seems like the Michiganders got all the love this year.


----------



## DaninMadison

Still looking for some help. Anybody have contact info for Bulk salt in Milwaukee of Madison?
Thanks


----------



## Longae29

DaninMadison;2019395 said:


> Still looking for some help. Anybody have contact info for Bulk salt in Milwaukee of Madison?
> Thanks


I could deliver you a couple loads to madison, how much are you looking for?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

We got quotes from Morton for $73/ton in NJ near bristol, pa site.. not much trucking involved but last two years they ran out WAYYY early in the season then play games for orders and end up going elsewhere and paying a lot more to truck it in to us... so take it for what its worth, $73 maybe for first order then just cant get it so that's not a real cost.


----------



## MatthewG

Morton told me $100 either picked up or delivered, Id have to pick it up in Harrisburg/reading area or they deliver for the same price, so I wonder who their supplier is....

Any quotes from International Rock salt, I cant even find their number and I know there world headquarters is right up in Northern PA


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

MatthewG;2019600 said:


> Morton told me $100 either picked up or delivered, Id have to pick it up in Harrisburg/reading area or they deliver for the same price, so I wonder who their supplier is....
> 
> Any quotes from International Rock salt, I cant even find their number and I know there world headquarters is right up in Northern PA


Morton acquired ICSO so there is no more int. salt... its the same company now. Prices went down, supply too, can't get squat from them.


----------



## fireside

Still no pricing in ct from GT. I'm being told not into october 1. It is my understanding the towns also still have no pricing for the season also. I think it is going to be s interesting season for salt here. The towns are requesting there salt up front this year! They usually get deliveries as the season goes but after last year of no salt deliveries they want it now. Time will tell


----------



## Broncslefty7

i just got a price from a guy near hartford of $84.50 / ton Delivered.

Pm for his info. he is the cheapest i have seen around here.


----------



## MeritHall_Inc

If you are still in need of bulk road salt we might be able to help. We can deliver North American mined bulk salt to almost anywhere including Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania and West Virginia.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Broncslefty7;2021032 said:


> i just got a price from a guy near hartford of $84.50 / ton Delivered.
> 
> Pm for his info. he is the cheapest i have seen around here.


Im pd'd you, but can you please send me this guys contact information?


----------



## grf_1000

MeritHall_Inc;2021041 said:


> If you are still in need of bulk road salt we might be able to help. We can deliver North American mined bulk salt to almost anywhere including Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania and West Virginia.


Travis is good to deal with. oh Travis, This is Keith up in Gaylord.


----------



## ponyboy

$95 a ton delivered here just pre ordered 300 tons they will deliver 1st week of October


----------



## Broncslefty7

Drove by that GT harbor place the yesterday, they maybe have a 100 ton pile of this dark brown salt. the place is in shambles. should be interesting to see what they come up with this year.


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7;2023062 said:


> Drove by that GT harbor place the yesterday, they maybe have a 100 ton pile of this dark brown salt. the place is in shambles. should be interesting to see what they come up with this year.


That brown pile is the start of the treated salt. They started making it last week. the yard is full just as in past years. The problem seems to be the towns and there request for all their salt up front! All the large black tarps are salt piles covered


----------



## Broncslefty7

oh, i was driving on the new bridge and couldnt see too too much.


----------



## johndeereguy

Quoted $93 per ton treated bulk picked up. Same as last year, except is in ample supply.


----------



## jerzeyguy

Ramairfreak98ss;2019466 said:


> We got quotes from Morton for $73/ton in NJ near bristol, pa site.. not much trucking involved but last two years they ran out WAYYY early in the season then play games for orders and end up going elsewhere and paying a lot more to truck it in to us... so take it for what its worth, $73 maybe for first order then just cant get it so that's not a real cost.


I got a guy pm with your #.


----------

